# Terminator Genisys



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

He promised he would be back, but it seems like critics wish Arnold Schwarzenegger just stayed at home. From what I have read, the fifth installment doesn't improve or expand on the previous four and going by the trailers it looks like the CGI hasn't moved on much too. I loved the original movie and the 1991 sequel was brilliant, but now I think they have run out of ideas and gone to far and have rinsed the franchise out of every drop and it seems there could be a sixth installment in the pipe line. James Cameron did the right thing at stopping with number two. Any Terminator fans on here?


----------



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

Massive Terminator fan here. I agree, they should have stopped at the second instalment - likewise with the Aliens franchise.

Im going to watch Genisys before making judgement - i really do hope its a good film but i fear the worst to be honest. Another damp squib which just damages the Terminator franchise.

Did they really need to re-boot? They had a million and one story lines they could have done! Re-using the same 80's Arnie T800 footage again is a bit long in the tooth now...

Rich


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

richtung said:


> Massive Terminator fan here. I agree, they should have stopped at the second instalment - likewise with the Aliens franchise.
> 
> Im going to watch Genisys before making judgement - i really do hope its a good film but i fear the worst to be honest. Another damp squib which just damages the Terminator franchise.
> 
> ...


I detect a pun there, JUDGEMENT, very good, even if it was unintended.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I like Terminator and I can see how 3rd and the 4th (christian bale one) were kind of half assed attempts to carry it on.

They've spent alot of money on this latest one and I've read a few times, this could be the new 3rd movie. So disregard the others 

Fingers crossed it's OK.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I thought the first two were really good and I might watch this one, depends if I get the time


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Going to see this on thursday night so will post my thoughts up


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nick-ST said:


> Going to see this on thursday night so will post my thoughts up


Cheers Nick, look forward to your review :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

The first 2 were classic. I've not seen the rest, I've heard they're crap so that's enough for me. They should just leave it alone now, it's getting silly and spoiling the name the original two made.
Same with Star Wars, the originals yes. The "prequels" or whatever they're meant to be. No. Just, no.
It happened with the last Indiana Jones film too, that was "entertaining" at best. I hope there are no more coming.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I'll definitely be watching this one, some time when it's out on DVD.

The new Rocky one will be a must for me too - nothing like a corny replica film :thumb:


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> James Cameron did the right thing at stopping with number two. Any Terminator fans on here?


It's was his intellectual property that he lost to Kathryn Bigelow in the divorce. 
She sold it on and then number three was made. 
I reckon Cameron should buy it back and sort it out.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Best but of the new one is Emilia Clark


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I loved T1 & T2. Infact until recently T2 is the only film that I've ever gone and seen at the cinema on my own, such as my desire to see it back in the day.

T3 was such a let down, not having the original John Connor was disappointing, and the female Terminator just felt like a ticky box exercise in sexual equality. I didn't get to the end of T4, or at least I don't recall doing so, which just about sums up the film!!!

Might even go and see Genysis on my own, to bring back memories of seeing T2. Sad I know


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm really looking forward to this one I reckon it's going to be good. I don't listen to what critics write or say! I will make my own mind up. 
Gonz.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

First 2 were excellent films. T2 and Rocky 4 are my most watched films. Remember going to see T2 whilst away visiting family, made some excuse about getting the car looked at just so I could have the time to go, that's how desperate I was!!

T3 and 4 just didn't do it for me. Will see this one but I fear it won't be anywhere near as good as it should be.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Love T1 and 2, 3 was poor and 4 I have never finished watching more than about 45mins - its just crap

I will watch this one though, looking forward to reviews on here. :thumb:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

A friend went to see it on Wednesday night at a Midnight Screening.

He said he was expecting it to be pants but it was very enjoyable.

I haven't asked him how it stacks up compared to T1 and T2 yet though.


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Well it's two days since I saw the film so here are my thoughts. 

Best one yet. Emilia Clarke is brilliant and hot. Arne is brilliant and really funny. Will definitely be going back to see it for a second time. Great way to end the film series too.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Nick-ST said:


> Well it's two days since I saw the film so here are my thoughts.
> 
> Best one yet. Emilia Clarke is brilliant and hot. Arne is brilliant and really funny. Will definitely be going back to see it for a second time. Great way to end the film series too.


Its a definite end is it?...
So Arnie won't "be back"? :lol:


----------



## Steve_6R (Jun 9, 2014)

I watched it with Nick-ST and agree with everything he said.

I haven't seen any of the original films, but I knew the rough plot, and I wasn't lost at all.

In fact it's one of my favourite films ever.

Emilia Clarke though. I seriously want her babies.


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

just watched i knew what was gonna happen it was great to see a real terminator movie the last 2 sucked theyre will be another sequel something happens 10 minutes after the credits you guys need to see it


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

khurum6392 said:


> just watched i knew what was gonna happen it was great to see a real terminator movie the last 2 sucked theyre will be another sequel something happens 10 minutes after the credits you guys need to see it


I thought I read somewhere that it was going to be a new trilogy...brilliant.

I'll deffo have to see this in the cinema.


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

the way the've done its like the real part 3 if you liked 1st 2 you will love it the cgi is actually very good young arnie from terminator 1 fights old arnie awesome stuff


----------



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

well, watched it last night and i've had some time to digest it.

On the whole, a very decent film once you get your head around the time travel stuff. Might be a bit easier to understand if you've never seen the other Terminator films.
The whole multi-verse thing got a little confusing for me but this is the way for the writers to be able to re-write the script in effect rather that your usual re-boot.
For me, the time travel stuff got a little Bill and Teds Excellent adventure ish (hands up if you A) you know what im on about and B) You agree), like i say, once you get your head round it, its a good film.

the action sequences are decent but very CGI heavy as you can imagine. Emilia Clarke just about pulls it off as Sarah Connor - in some shots, she really does resemble Linda Hamilton's Sarah Connor from T2!

All in all, well worth a watch - like others on here, i might watch it a second time :thumb:

Would have been even better if it was a 15 or dare i say it...an 18?!??! Too many of these old films being re-made as a 12A in order to appeal to a wider audience 
Rich


----------

